# parts needed to change over to manual



## 2004 black gto (May 4, 2011)

hey guys,new to the site.I need some help in a bad way.I have a 2004 automatic gto and want to change it to a 6 speed.I have the trans but nothing else,does anyone know what parts are needed to change it over other than the obvious,pedals,crossmember,shifter.Help would be greatly appreciated.THANKS


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I've thought of what it would take to do that, and how the car would feel. You'd really have to buy all the parts, peddles, mounts, springs etc. from a parts car, then stuff like the master cylinder, I'd buy new from Tick for example. its a lot of work, and i know you probably have a lot done to your car already, but, I'd keep it as an auto. 

Its like my old truck. 92 Toyota pick up 2WD. i put a transfer case in it and made it 4WD. I had lots of little fitment problems here and there, and had to fabricate lots of stuff. Honestly, I'd never do anything like that again unless it involved some crazy like an LS2 in a Miata!

This is Just my opinion, I'm sure some people have done it and it worked out perfectly for them.


----------

